# Was für ein System Monitor verwendet ihr ? Xosview ?...

## alienhunter

Hallo @all

Frage: Was für ein System Monitor verwendet Ihr ?

Ich kenne nur Xosview und System Guard...

Gruss und eine schönen Tag

alienhunter

----------

## Basti_litho

ich verwende nur "gkrellm" - ist imho der beste.

----------

## sarahb523

ksim is auch nich übel (wer nen kde prog will)

ansonsten mag ich xosview, weil es so schön simpel ist. Bei den bunten grafik allround monitoren verliere ich oft den überblick  :Sad: 

kleine progs wie knetload, kcpuload u.ä. sind auch nich übel  :Smile: 

----------

## _lobo

http://dockapps.org/

da gibts ganz tolle sachen   :Wink: 

----------

## alienhunter

Nice @all   :Very Happy: 

Super und danke für die Infos

Gruss and use the force

alienhunter

----------

## Lenz

So schauts aus:

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/gkrellm.png

----------

## Genone

gar keinen

----------

## spitzwegerich

vmstat

----------

## boris64

ich verstehe nicht, was an der guten kde-systemüberwachung falsch ist.

da kann man doch auch alles "im auge behalten".

so sieht's aus

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich verstehe nicht, was an der guten kde-systemüberwachung falsch ist.
> 
> da kann man doch auch alles "im auge behalten".
> 
> 

 

Wenn's funktionieren würde  :Wink: . Erst bekam ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Can't connect to localhost", nun kommt beim Start von ksysguard kurz ein Dialog, wo man einstellen kann ob er SSH, rsh oder daemon zum Verbinden verwenden soll, doch nach wenigen Sekunden stürzt das Programm ab... kennt das Problem jemand?

----------

